# Winchester Model 70 7mm Rem Mag



## Dahlmer (Sep 12, 2007)

I'm trying to get a feel for what this is worth.

- Winchester Model 70 7mm Rem Mag with Leupold VXIII 3.5-10x40mm scope. Mounted on Leupold dovetail rings. Black synthetic stock.

- 60 150 grn 7mm Mag Nosler Partition hand loads. 65 grains H4831 in Remington brass with CCI primers.

- 16 150 grn 7mm Mag Nosler Ballistic tip hand loads. 65 grains H4831 in Remington brass with CCI primers.

- 60 7mm mag Remington brass...unprimed. 56 never shot - 4 shot once.

- Simmons 8-point 3-9x40 scope.

- I also may get rid of my 7mm die set for the right price.

I'm not looking for a trade.

The rifle is in excellent condition. It has been shot less than 100 times. It has not been shot for the last year. The Leupold scope shows some wear from normal use, including being packed in a scabbard.

Only four of the brass have been shot, everything else is brand new.

The Simmons scope has never been used or mounted.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

http://utahwildlife.net/forum/18-firearms-reloading/52498-looking-7mm-2.html


----------



## exterpro (Aug 18, 2013)

What are you looking for price wise on the rifle?


----------



## Dahlmer (Sep 12, 2007)

Everything has been sold.


----------

